# My 4 year old doesnt like Santa or care about Christmas.



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

He never gets excited to see new toys or anything. He's very calm about everything. The only thing he gets excited about is well.. Video games. This year he asked me for a computer.. I bought a giant 4 foot tall castle hoping maybe he'll get excited seeing it. I blame myself and my MIL - shes one of those people who thinks little kids like clothes for xmas lol.. So he's been SORELY disappointed every time he goes to her house and gets clothes. And I've always gotten him toys ahead of his age he had no idea to play with. The one thing he did get super excited about was a remote control car.

Anybody else have any children who don't really care about xmas?


----------



## kindi (Apr 28, 2012)

Autism is one possibility.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My two youngest children(9 and 11). They are impossible to buy gifts for. They are always truly happy with what they have and it's always been this way. Birthdays are hard too. The older they get, the harder it is to buy for them. My oldest has been easy to buy for and always gives me a nice list.

It takes me weeks to get a list and I'm lucky to get more then a couple things on their list.


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

haha no Hindi, he's normal. Just too much like his dad who also hates everything


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

So buy him video games. Problem solved. He asked for a computer and you bought him a castle instead? Well, that's setting yourself and him up for a lot of disappointment and grief on Christmas morning. Why don't you get him what he wants? :scratchhead:

My son is the same way. He never wanted to go see Santa at the mall. He enjoyed the holiday aspect of Christmas but wasn't into all the touchy-feely stuff. And he loves video games, so that's what he gets as gifts. My mother once gave him clothes when he was 4 and he said "More clothes!" and walked away. My mother was all upset at his "rudeness" and I told to her to get over herself. 

Your son is just fine. He sounds like a smart and practical little boy. You just need to accept him as he is, not try to shove him into some preconceived mold of how you _think_ he should be. You'll avoid a lot of grief that way as a parent. 

I still remember how disappointed my parents were when they took me to Disney World when I was 8. They wanted me to be all into Micky and Minnie and loving all the hokey stuff and all I wanted to do was ride on Space Mountain and go in the Haunted House. They also wanted me to play with dolls and I wanted to play with Hot Wheels toy cars and Tonka trucks. 

Nothing they did could change that. They tried everything, from enrolling me in dance classes and sending me to modeling school to "learn to be a lady." What did that accomplish? Nothing. I grew up to race cars, go 4 wheeling and my now my passions are hiking, camping and kayaking. 

I have always told my kids that unless they are hurting themselves or someone else I will love and accept them as they are. As a result, I have two well adjusted kids. They are a bit quirky but awesome kids.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

kindi said:


> Autism is one possibility.


:banghead:  Great! Make sure you run him all over town to every therapist and doctor you can find to confirm that and pump him up on meds, all in the futile hope that you can make him conform to what you want him to be. 

OP, glad you laughed that one off.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

He wanted a computer yet you gave him a castle? Well, as freakonaleash said, his reaction can be expected. I still remember when I was a child recieving gifts, I never gave a sh-t about clothes either. It was sad though for me, I never liked throwing away gifts and toys, it was like throwing away free love.

Looks like your son likes electronics, which is good. Not just computers but remote control cars, so possibly as he gets older, get him new techy stuff, like console games, or mp3 players, etc etc. Or a remote control helicopter or plane! As for Santa, thanks to my influence my daughter can't give a rat's a$$ about him lol which I don't think is a bad thing


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I worked VERY HARD to get my DD22 to turn into the typical little girl. Dolls, dresses, bows in hair, doll houses...nothing worked. She wouldn't hold a baby doll, wouldn't dress up Barbie dolls, wouldn't use an Easy Bake Oven. I literally thought something was wrong with her - she wasn't like 'normal' girls! Today, she's the most amazing, put-together, smart young woman I could hope for. I also tried to raise her gender neutral - legos, lincoln logs, t-shirts and pants...

Didn't make a difference in the world.

She was who she was. She BECAME who she was meant to be.

My advice is...back off and let them show you who they want to be.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

^ Yup, that's my attitude too, still remember one of my earliest memories of my childhood, when I was playing with lego at that time. My old man tried to get me to "follow the instructions" on putting together... hell whatever it was that I was meant to put together in that lego box lol - then my mum told him to get f-ked and let me put together something only I can think of heh

I admit though, there was a time when I wanted her to be this or that, my little warrior in fact. Now instead she's gone around kissing little boys in school... well what can I say, not from my side of the family  heh, but she's always been fun and a good kid, not shy either, might be a party animal when she grows up... may have to watch for that >.>


----------

